# Can’t import screenshots



## tilburyml

Hi I’m using lightroom mobile v5.0 on the iPhone Xs and IOS 13.1.3 
If I take a screen shot and then try and import this into lightroom. The screen shot does not appear in the photo album to import. If I go into the iphones photo album I can see all the photos there.  Is there a restriction on screen shots?
Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga

A screenshot is saved in the camera roll. You can import it into Lightroom from the camera roll, but you have to check that option first. When the import screen is open, tap the three dots. That will give you a screen with options what to import and what not to import. Screenshots are unchecked by default.


----------



## tilburyml

Agh such a little thing. Thank you for your quick reply. Working now!  Thank you.


----------

